# John Deere 469 E 04 01 code net not wrapping



## Nate926 (Apr 6, 2014)

Hey guys haven’t been on here in awhile. Started a new job on a row crop farm. I am currently rolling wheat straw for them with a 469 baler. So far rolled 420 rolls with about 3000 to go. I have been getting the code in the title but it’s is wrapping just fine. Can anyone tell me where the sensor might be so I can try to adjust it? Thanks I’m advance!


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

If netwrap sensor is in same location as my 467 in will be on RH end of netwrap attachment. Is netwrap brake adjusted according to spec's? Has the grease fitting on each end of netwrap been greased regularly?


----------



## Nate926 (Apr 6, 2014)

Ok thanks! The brake is adjusted correctly I checked it, but I will admit I didn’t know there was anywhere to grease in the net wrap section. I will look for zerks tomorrow.


----------



## Nate926 (Apr 6, 2014)

The 469 must not have grease fitting on the net wrap. Just looked in the manual and only see a grease fitting on the knife angle return.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

It's a problem with the micro switch that the net wrap activates when installed.....it's a common problem with the 469, I wish I could tell you how to fix it but I can't, got the Deere tech to fix the one I was using....the problem with Deere putting the net in the back is the wild ride it has to take when the gate is going up and down. It's usually an easy fix, just not sure what he did.....it wasn't my baler. Like you said, I just ignored it after stopping a couple of times and realized it was wrapping fine. Good luck, fine baler other than that glitch....


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Grease fittings I was referring to are key 16 & are shown in photo for 469 netwrap attachment.The fittings could be the ones you referred to on knife angle return. My 467 was showing an error code for netwrapping & I greased those fittings then error code stopped. I think no grease in fittings overloads actuator motor slowing knife action. PS: those grease fittings are a little difficult to see.


----------



## Nate926 (Apr 6, 2014)

Ok yeah that’s the same one I was referring to. I grease it and see if it fixes it. Thanks!


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

It's possible the net is not riding on the metal flapper that activates the switch.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Nate926 said:


> Ok yeah that's the same one I was referring to. I grease it and see if it fixes it. Thanks!


there's a grease fitting on each end of attachment.


----------



## woodland (May 23, 2016)

IH 1586 said:


> It's possible the net is not riding on the metal flapper that activates the switch.


If it's the same design as our 568 balers then sometimes the micro switch arm gets bent and the flapper doesn't contact it either. Sometimes when things get acting up with the 401 code I just ignore it and keep kicking them out till I know should be getting close to running out. Only takes a couple minutes to re bale a screw-up. Not the preferred or recommend way but when the black clouds start rolling in.......


----------

